# Most Influential Sikhs In History And Why? Suggest Your Pick



## Admin

Who according to you, after the Sikh Gurus, is/are the most influential persons in Sikh History and Why? Added here are some of the people who influenced Sikh history from one time other. This list will grow as when you add to the list. *Note: If you feel like you can make multiple selections.
* 
Thank you


----------



## pk70

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



Aman Singh said:


> Who according to you is/are the most influential persons in Sikh History and Why? Added here are some of the people who influenced Sikh history from one time other. This list will grow as when you add to the list.
> 
> Thank you


*A few in my list
  Baba Budha
Bhai Gurdas Ji
Bhai Mani Singh ji
Punja Pyare
Banda Bahadur
S. Baghel Singh
Baba Deep Singh
Maharaja Ranjit Singh
Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha
Bhai Veer Singh
Bhagat Puran Singh
Principal Teja Singh
Dr Sahib Singh*


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

The Sikh history is unmatched. We can't compare anybody,like Baba Buddha Ji and Baba Deep Singh Ji. They have played their own part in shaping the Sikh history. All Sikh mentioned above were working when Sikhism was going through different phases. Their acts were according to the time they were present in. They did what the time asked then to do. 
So I think putting one on the list and saying him/her to be the most influential is not justified. No body can form a criteria to decide the most influential Sikh.

But we can surely talk about those who are in the present time ,taking into consideration their profession. For example if I talk of singing - ther's no body more influential than Rabbi Shergill . He's the only Punjabi Singer who has kept his Sikh identity. You can read more about him here and also get the lyrics of his songs.

I think I'm able to drive the point home. Is it?


----------



## Admin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



ballym said:


> Data do not add upto 100%... creates bad impression about the site and us.



This is a multiple selection poll... so you can select more than one option. Hence the sum may never add up to 100%. 

Regards


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Aman ji

This is really hard. Right now if I could pick only one it would be Bhai Gurdas ji. If I can pick more than one (which we can do) then I need to add some other names. Still thinking about this.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

I don't understand why Guru Nanak Dev is not on the list.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Antonia ji, i just rephrased the main post to be more specific. Regards

Being a Forum Leader, you can edit the poll and add to the list.


----------



## Randip Singh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

How about H S Phoolka.

There was a similar facebook and someone added HS Phoolka there.


----------



## Jaswinder Singh Rekhi

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Baba Jujar Singh Ji
Baba Fateh Singh Ji
Baba Ajit Singh Ji
Baba Jorawar Singh Ji
Their contribution to Silh Panth is beyond any description.


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



Jaswinder Singh Rekhi said:


> Baba Jujar Singh Ji
> Baba Fateh Singh Ji
> Baba Ajit Singh Ji
> Baba Jorawar Singh Ji
> Their contribution to Silh Panth is beyond any description.



Oh I can't believe how can other members forgot these superheroes, the unmatched history creators. They should lead the list. I think it's time to re-arrange the list. 

NO religion in the world has got such big heroes. At such times I FEEL PROUD TO BE A SIKH.


----------



## BhagatSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



Jaswinder Singh Rekhi said:


> Baba Jujar Singh Ji
> Baba Fateh Singh Ji
> Baba Ajit Singh Ji
> Baba Jorawar Singh Ji
> Their contribution to Silh Panth is beyond any description.


How were they influential though?


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



BhagatSingh said:


> How were they influential though?




I'm not getting rude, but just asking you - Do you know who were these?

Just to facilitate you- 

Baba Fateh Singh and Baba Jorawar Singh were 9 and 7 years old respectively when, they were brought into the court of mughal king ( of the state of Sirhind), they were lured in every way to convert them to Islam. They were even tortured by keeping them in confinement and hungry and thirsty. They were put in a cold cell, surrounded by Ice all around in the nights on December 24,25 when everything freezes out here in Punjab. They had nothing to protect themselves. They were even tricked to convert them into Islam by asking them to get through a small window , on the other side of which Quran was kept. But they knew it and instead of putting their heads out of the window - they put out their feet. 

All was done to make them a part of Islam but they denied. They were misinformed that their father - Sahibe Kamal Shri Guru Gobind Singh Ji has been killed in a battle. So they mughals asked them what they will do even if they are left. They replied, " We will gather a strong force and attack your realm." 

The heartless ruler ordered to brick the two small children alive. This episode of Sikh History is called - Saka Sirhind. 

It was after this that Guru Gobind Singh Ji ordered Baba Banda Singh Bahadur to destroy Sirhind and he did it. Now at the same place, district Fatehgarh Sahib has come up named after the Gurudwara - Gurudwara Fatehgarh Sahib built in the memory of Sahibzadas and their grandmother (Mata Gurjari Ji, mother of Guru Gobind Singh Ji).

This is just the summary. I will definitely put more info in the coming day at my blog.


----------



## BhagatSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



NavjeetSingh said:


> I'm not getting rude, but just asking you - Do you know who were these?


That's OK. 
Yes, I do.



NavjeetSingh said:


> Just to facilitate you-


Thank you



NavjeetSingh said:


> Baba Fateh Singh and Baba Jorawar Singh were 9 and 7 years old respectively when, they were brought into the court of mughal king ( of the state of Sirhind), they were lured in every way to convert them to Islam. They were even tortured by keeping them in confinement and hungry and thirsty. They were put in a cold cell, surrounded by Ice all around in the nights on December 24,25 when everything freezes out here in Punjab. They had nothing to protect themselves.


You have it right but I doubt there was any ice all around as they would have simply died in such weather.



NavjeetSingh said:


> They were even tricked to convert them into Islam by asking them to get through a small window , on the other side of which Quran was kept. But they knew it and instead of putting their heads out of the window - they put out their feet.
> I have never heard this version of the story.


The version I have heard is when they are asked to go through the small opening in the gate. Instead of bowing, they put their feet first and sort of went backwards to enter. 



NavjeetSingh said:


> All was done to make them a part of Islam but they denied. They were misinformed that their father - Sahibe Kamal Shri Guru Gobind Singh Ji has been killed in a battle. So they mughals asked them what they will do even if they are left. They replied, " We will gather a strong force and attack your realm."


Yes, that was very brave of them!



NavjeetSingh said:


> The heartless ruler ordered to brick the two small children alive. This episode of Sikh History is called - Saka Sirhind.


Ah, yes.




NavjeetSingh said:


> It was after this that Guru Gobind Singh Ji ordered Baba Banda Singh Bahadur to destroy Sirhind and he did it.


Yes, Guru Sahib did that but his decision wasn't completely based on the Shaheedi of the Sahibzadas. There were many other shaheeds, as well as many other reasons why the Sirhind was made a target.



NavjeetSingh said:


> Now at the same place, district Fatehgarh Sahib has come up named after the Gurudwara - Gurudwara Fatehgarh Sahib built in the memory of Sahibzadas and their grandmother (Mata Gurjari Ji, mother of Guru Gobind Singh Ji).


OK



NavjeetSingh said:


> This is just the summary. I will definitely put more info in the coming day at my blog.


What I was asking is how were the Sahibzadas influential?
"the capacity or power of persons or things to be a compelling force on or produce effects on the actions, behavior, opinions, etc., of others" - www.dictionary.com

I agree that they made great sacrifices and I don't mean to make their sacrifice sound ungreat but I don't think they had much influence on others. They may influence people greatly nowadays but we are talking about history here.


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



> "the capacity or power of persons or things to be a compelling force on or produce effects on the actions, behavior, opinions, etc., of others" - www.dictionary.com


Well *Bhagat Singh J*i as far as my understanding is based - the influence you are talking of depend on the mental state of the observer. I don't remember the proper names but the story is - A king who was hiding himself from his enemies in a cave was influenced by the determination of a spider who was trying hard to reach the ceiling of the cave. The king got influenced by a little insect and I have met people who have not even got the point driven home even after reading the translations of Guru's Bani. It all depends on the way you take things, you observe them and the place you put in your head. 
Well It may not be 100% true but it is my way of thinking. 
      One doesn't need a written note to get influenced. New generation (specially the teenagers) here in India can learn from them -to leave their hair uncut. But if they want to. It all depends on them. Their understanding and interpretation of the lives of the Sahibezadas , the children who have written unmatched part of Sikh Histroy. 

I would definitely like to hear your views in reply. I'm not talking of a debate , just exchange of views. 

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Randip Singh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

We Must include HS Phoolka.

H. S. Phoolka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Harvinder Singh Phoolka* (commonly known as *H. S. Phoolka*) is a senior advocate of Delhi High Court, Human Rights activist, and author. He is known for spearheading one of the longest and most tortuous legal[1] "crusades"[2] to gain justice for the victims of 1984 Anti-Sikh massacre and fighting individual cases on the involvement of Congress-I leaders H. K. L. Bhagat, Sajjan Kumar and Jagdish Tytler despite the government cover-up[3][4]. He received threatening letters[5] for unearthing involvements of ruling political party leaders in what the Asian Age called "_the Mother of all Cover-ups_" in a front page story[3][4] . The special anniversary edition of the Outlook (magazine) included Phoolka in its list of 50 people that make a difference in India, along side Amartya Sen and Abhinav Ghosh[6].

*Early life and education*

 Phoolka's formative years were spent in a small village called Bhadaur in the Sangrur district of Punjab, India[7]. His education began in a small school in his village. He graduated from Ludhiana, and went to Law School in Chandigarh.

*[edit] Family*

 Phoolka married Maninder Kaur in 1983. She is a food technologist and was a 1990 "outstanding graduate" of American Institute of Baking, Kansas[7]. She is said to have declined job offers in the United States and returned to India to support her husband's struggle for justice[7]

*[edit] Career*

 After completing his law degree in Chandigarh, Phoolka landed in Delhi to practice law. He served as member-secretary of the Justice Narula Committee formed in 1993 to probe the carnage[8]. He was later appointed the counsel for Central Government in January 2001[9]. He is known as a lawyer who won't take up a case if he finds that the client is in the wrong[10].

*[edit] 1984 Anti-Sikh massacre*

 Phoolka is well known for spearheading the crusade to seek justice in the 1984 Sikh massacre in New Delhi that followed the assassination of Indira Gandhi and resulted in killing of 2,733 Sikhs within 2 days.[11] He was then just 28 years old and new to practicing law and the city of Delhi.[12] He has put the cause of justice for 1984 Sikh massacre victims before his career[13][9] and family life[13].

*[edit] First encounter and escaping the massacre*

 Phoolka was caught in the massacre while driving pregnant wife Maninder Kaur home on his motorbike. When informed by a friend of the attacks on Sikhs, he avoided the main roads to reach his home in South Delhi via the slums of Kotla Mubarakpur.[14] Phoolka's landlord drove the mob away by telling them that the Phoolka family had left Delhi and hid them in his store room. There the Phoolkas spent 2 days, and came out under escort. They then flew to Chandigarh in the {censored}pit of an overcrowded plane.[15]

*[edit] Resolution to fight*

 Phoolka planned to move his residence to Chandigarh after the riots, but he learned that lawyers were needed to draft affidavits on behalf of the victims, and went to the Farsh Vihar relief camp[16] to help. The sight of orphans, bereaved mothers and wives in the relief camp prompted the Phoolkas to change their plans. Instead of relocating to Chandigarh, they chose to stay and help the victims of the massacre[6]. Since then, Phoolka has fought cases relentlessly[6] for the victims despite government cover-up.[6]

*[edit] Formation of Citizens Justice Committee*

 Phoolka conceived and pursued the formation of the Citizen's Justice Committee (CJC). The CJC served as an umbrella organization for several human rights activists and legal luminaries. Floated in May 1985,[17] the CJC has been pivotal in representing the 1984 anti-Sikh massacre victims before the various judicial commissions that have been formed for inquiry into the massacres. Membership included Justice Ranjit Singh Narula, Soli Sorabjee, General Jagjit Singh Aurora, Justice V. M. Tarkunde and Khushwant Singh[17]. As a counselor for the CJC, Phoolka represented the victims before the first formal sitting of the Mishra Commission on 29th July 1985. The proceedings of the sitting were not made public and were closed to the press.[18] In March 1986, the CJC withdrew its cooperation from the Mishra Commission because it disagreed with the commissions decision to hold secret proceedings, and started filing individual court cases.[19]

*[edit] Mooting of Carnage84 website*

 To make the many documents and findings of Citizens Justice Committee on 1984 Sikh massacre available to the general public, Phoolka mooted the idea of the "Carnage84.com" website, which was launched 10 July 2001 and claimed 1,50,000 visits from people of 30 different countries within 10 days of it going online[20]

*[edit] Notable quotes*

   “ _The fight for justice by the riot victims sent a message that the powerful and the mighty could be challenged and demolished. They were like a rock and riot victims were like ants trying to push the rock. Over the years, with our efforts, we have been able to force the rock to roll and now it rolls like a football the moment we come near it. If we stop in our efforts, it would again become stationary and grow into a mountain_[12] ”     “ _Before the 1984 riots, there were no criminals in politics. Criminals just followed the politicians. But 1984 made them realise people leading mobs and killing others could get elected and become leaders......So a way was opened for criminals to make politics a profession_[4] ”   
*[edit] Book*

 Phoolka, along with human rights activist and journalist Manoj Mitta, has written the first account of the 1984 Anti-Sikh massacre in the form of a book titled _When a Tree Shook Delhi_[21]


----------



## Randip Singh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

We Must include HS Phoolka.

H. S. Phoolka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Harvinder Singh Phoolka* (commonly known as *H. S. Phoolka*) is a senior advocate of Delhi High Court, Human Rights activist, and author. He is known for spearheading one of the longest and most tortuous legal[1] "crusades"[2] to gain justice for the victims of 1984 Anti-Sikh massacre and fighting individual cases on the involvement of Congress-I leaders H. K. L. Bhagat, Sajjan Kumar and Jagdish Tytler despite the government cover-up[3][4]. He received threatening letters[5] for unearthing involvements of ruling political party leaders in what the Asian Age called "_the Mother of all Cover-ups_" in a front page story[3][4] . The special anniversary edition of the Outlook (magazine) included Phoolka in its list of 50 people that make a difference in India, along side Amartya Sen and Abhinav Ghosh[6].

*Early life and education*

 Phoolka's formative years were spent in a small village called Bhadaur in the Sangrur district of Punjab, India[7]. His education began in a small school in his village. He graduated from Ludhiana, and went to Law School in Chandigarh.

*[edit] Family*

 Phoolka married Maninder Kaur in 1983. She is a food technologist and was a 1990 "outstanding graduate" of American Institute of Baking, Kansas[7]. She is said to have declined job offers in the United States and returned to India to support her husband's struggle for justice[7]

*[edit] Career*

 After completing his law degree in Chandigarh, Phoolka landed in Delhi to practice law. He served as member-secretary of the Justice Narula Committee formed in 1993 to probe the carnage[8]. He was later appointed the counsel for Central Government in January 2001[9]. He is known as a lawyer who won't take up a case if he finds that the client is in the wrong[10].

*[edit] 1984 Anti-Sikh massacre*

 Phoolka is well known for spearheading the crusade to seek justice in the 1984 Sikh massacre in New Delhi that followed the assassination of Indira Gandhi and resulted in killing of 2,733 Sikhs within 2 days.[11] He was then just 28 years old and new to practicing law and the city of Delhi.[12] He has put the cause of justice for 1984 Sikh massacre victims before his career[13][9] and family life[13].

*[edit] First encounter and escaping the massacre*

 Phoolka was caught in the massacre while driving pregnant wife Maninder Kaur home on his motorbike. When informed by a friend of the attacks on Sikhs, he avoided the main roads to reach his home in South Delhi via the slums of Kotla Mubarakpur.[14] Phoolka's landlord drove the mob away by telling them that the Phoolka family had left Delhi and hid them in his store room. There the Phoolkas spent 2 days, and came out under escort. They then flew to Chandigarh in the {censored}pit of an overcrowded plane.[15]

*[edit] Resolution to fight*

 Phoolka planned to move his residence to Chandigarh after the riots, but he learned that lawyers were needed to draft affidavits on behalf of the victims, and went to the Farsh Vihar relief camp[16] to help. The sight of orphans, bereaved mothers and wives in the relief camp prompted the Phoolkas to change their plans. Instead of relocating to Chandigarh, they chose to stay and help the victims of the massacre[6]. Since then, Phoolka has fought cases relentlessly[6] for the victims despite government cover-up.[6]

*[edit] Formation of Citizens Justice Committee*

 Phoolka conceived and pursued the formation of the Citizen's Justice Committee (CJC). The CJC served as an umbrella organization for several human rights activists and legal luminaries. Floated in May 1985,[17] the CJC has been pivotal in representing the 1984 anti-Sikh massacre victims before the various judicial commissions that have been formed for inquiry into the massacres. Membership included Justice Ranjit Singh Narula, Soli Sorabjee, General Jagjit Singh Aurora, Justice V. M. Tarkunde and Khushwant Singh[17]. As a counselor for the CJC, Phoolka represented the victims before the first formal sitting of the Mishra Commission on 29th July 1985. The proceedings of the sitting were not made public and were closed to the press.[18] In March 1986, the CJC withdrew its cooperation from the Mishra Commission because it disagreed with the commissions decision to hold secret proceedings, and started filing individual court cases.[19]

*[edit] Mooting of Carnage84 website*

 To make the many documents and findings of Citizens Justice Committee on 1984 Sikh massacre available to the general public, Phoolka mooted the idea of the "Carnage84.com" website, which was launched 10 July 2001 and claimed 1,50,000 visits from people of 30 different countries within 10 days of it going online[20]

*[edit] Notable quotes*

   “ _The fight for justice by the riot victims sent a message that the powerful and the mighty could be challenged and demolished. They were like a rock and riot victims were like ants trying to push the rock. Over the years, with our efforts, we have been able to force the rock to roll and now it rolls like a football the moment we come near it. If we stop in our efforts, it would again become stationary and grow into a mountain_[12] ”     “ _Before the 1984 riots, there were no criminals in politics. Criminals just followed the politicians. But 1984 made them realise people leading mobs and killing others could get elected and become leaders......So a way was opened for criminals to make politics a profession_[4] ”   
*[edit] Book*

 Phoolka, along with human rights activist and journalist Manoj Mitta, has written the first account of the 1984 Anti-Sikh massacre in the form of a book titled _When a Tree Shook Delhi_[21]


----------



## singhisking101

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Does it mean which Sikh was the most influential Sikh within the panth or outside of the panth


----------



## Admin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

basically, the idea is to create a database of influential sikhs who molded sikh history... we will be opening a special section dedicated to such sikhs soon... within or outside the panth does not matter... just add to the list...

Regards


----------



## mahanbir singh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

i would like to add the name of bhai kahnia ji who saw God in every human being. He was the starter of Red cross. Sewa Panthi sect of bhai Knhia is doing a tremendous service.manas ki jat sabhe eke pahichanbo was the message of Guru Gobind singh ji who lived this message.


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



mahanbir singh said:


> i would like to add the name of bhai kahnia ji who saw God in every human being. He was the starter of Red cross. Sewa Panthi sect of bhai Knhia is doing a tremendous service.manas ki jat sabhe eke pahichanbo was the message of Guru Gobind singh ji who lived this message.




I wonder how could be forgot him?


----------



## pk70

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



mahanbir singh said:


> i would like to add the name of bhai kahnia ji who saw God in every human being. He was the starter of Red cross. Sewa Panthi sect of bhai Knhia is doing a tremendous service.manas ki jat sabhe eke pahichanbo was the message of Guru Gobind singh ji who lived this message.



*Thanks Mahabir Singh ji for bringing Ghaya Ji in discussion. Doubtless, he proved how great Guru Message was and lived Guru advice even through odd times. He has been inspiration for numerous Sikhs. His contribution is great. I myself wonder why he didnt come to my mind, I felt bad. Thanks a lot.*


----------



## Admin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Dear all, the names in the poll are not all inclusive... the list will grow as we move on... as we announced this poll lead us to open a new section dedicated to Sikh heros in all streams...


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

today I was able to post the second post of the series I'm hoping to put regarding the Bhagats of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji . I have made post regarding Bhagat Bhikham Ji.


----------



## mahanbir singh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

pk70 ji ssakal.
it is just that i am connected with sewa panthi saints & i know the valuable contribution of bhai Kanhia ji that i suggested his name. Mahant Tirath Singh ji of Guniana Mandi, tikana bhai Jagta ji did a wonerful job in persuading indian govt. to release commemorative postal stamp of Bhai Kahnaia ji.
If the whole sikh community can do what Bhai Kahnaia ji did we can coquer the world with love.
There will be no more mistaken identities. Our unique i,d will earn respect from all over the world.
problem is that we do not tell the world what sikhs did. Let us not sit on our laurel but do more than our forefathers. Our children will be proud to call themselves as a proud sikh.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



NavjeetSingh said:


> today I was able to post the second post of the series I'm hoping to put regarding the Bhagats of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji . I have made post regarding Bhagat Bhikham Ji.



Navjeet ji

That is really wonderful! Great to have some more brains and hearts ticking in the online course.

Antonia


----------



## Admin

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Kudos Navjeet Singh Ji, 

Dear all, please spread the word about the course in your circle... in facebook, on orkut, on ning, on friendster... on sikhi groups!!


----------



## pk70

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



mahanbir singh said:


> pk70 ji ssakal.
> it is just that i am connected with sewa panthi saints & i know the valuable contribution of bhai Kanhia ji that i suggested his name. Mahant Tirath Singh ji of Guniana Mandi, tikana bhai Jagta ji did a wonerful job in persuading indian govt. to release commemorative postal stamp of Bhai Kahnaia ji.
> If the whole sikh community can do what Bhai Kahnaia ji did we can coquer the world with love.
> There will be no more mistaken identities. Our unique i,d will earn respect from all over the world.
> problem is that we do not tell the world what sikhs did. Let us not sit on our laurel but do more than our forefathers. Our children will be proud to call themselves as a proud sikh.



*Sat Sree Akaal Mahabir Singh ji. 
Wonderful views based on a fact practiced by Sree Ghanaeea ji under the supervision of our Glorious Guru. That is what now needed to be promoted by the Sikhs, Late Bhagat Puran Singh Ji did it in a big way but Guru Golak is being used for a while more for selfish purposes than on Bhagat ji 's lagenday service. I agree with you hundred percent.
*


----------



## Randip Singh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

After much deliberation I have gone for the one and only Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa.

Why?

1) He represented the Sikh ideal magnificently.
2) He died a heroes death (although there is some mystery to it).
3) The way he is supposed to have carried and conducted himself.
4) He carried out his duty without question.
5) He faced and defeated and opposition which the Coalition forces of today are having trouble with (maybe USA and UK can learn something).


----------



## ISDhillon

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*

Bibi Nanaki, who was the first person who adopted sikhi.


----------



## NavjeetSingh

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



Aman Singh said:


> Kudos Navjeet Singh Ji,
> 
> Dear all, please spread the word about the course in your circle... in facebook, on orkut, on ning, on friendster... on sikhi groups!!



I will definitely try to do so. I'm planning to create a pdf report of the history of Bhagats of SGGS. and put it for download. It will take time. but I'll manage to do so by the end of April and release the pdf in the first week of May.


----------



## Saint Soldier

*Re: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List*



randip singh said:


> After much deliberation I have gone for the one and only Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 1) He represented the Sikh ideal magnificently.
> 2) He died a heroes death (although there is some mystery to it).
> 3) The way he is supposed to have carried and conducted himself.
> 4) He carried out his duty without question.
> 5) He faced and defeated and opposition which the Coalition forces of today are having trouble with (maybe USA and UK can learn something).


 
and what about the 6th reason the fact that he was a khatri of uppal clan never mind i was the one to name him.

can i add a new name to the list Sardar Bhagat Singh Sandhu.


----------



## Kurious Kaur

Considering we pride ourselves on our equality, I find it very disappointing only one Sikh woman has been mentioned so far, considering the massive sacrifices women have made and their contribution also being great. But no matter, I'll add my own:

1) *Mata Khivi Ji* - even written about in the SGGS, she started the institution of langar, and welcomed anyone and everyone with absolutely no exceptions into her darbar, and never complained. Something we should all be aiming for
2) *Mai Bhago Ji -* leading back the chali mukhte, becoming a bodyguard of Guru Gobind Singh Ji, being a massive inspiration to women everywhere, and a true sant siphai
3) *Mata Gujri Ji* - The wife of one guru, themother of another and the grandmother of the char sahibzaade. She was with the two younger sahbizaade before their martydom and a source of strength for them. She did everything she could to protect them and led by example.
4)* Rani Sada Kaur* - the mother in law of Maharaja Ranjit Singh. She fought by his side in battle, she advised on battle plans and she had strong diplomatic skills. I would say that a fair amount of the building up of the Sikh empire can be attributed to her.
5) *Mata Susheel Kaur* = the wife of Banda Singh Bahadur. She too fought by his side in battle, encouraged him to follow his Sikhi and be the sant sipahi he was. She was a strength to all those around her, tp her very last days, where she never gave up her faith despite having Sikhs tortured in front of her, having her baby killed in front of her and wearing a necklace of her baby's limbs.

I have named but a few of the great women of Sikhism, who have contributed so much, influenced so many and yet and credited by so few. I hope others can add to it. I apologise if I've made any mistakes.


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sat Sri Akaal,

Influence is mainly due to service rendered by Sikh persons, Service Value means sarbat da bala.

Service not self centered but for benefit of all. And which may not have benefit to them at all.

*Spiritual Service

Spiritual Warriors*
Shaheed  Bhagat Singh
Shaheed Udham singh

*Political Service *
Maharaja Ranjeet Singh

*Sports and Athletics *
Milkha Singh

*Martial Service *
S Hari Singh Nalwa
SBanda Bahadur
S Nawab Kapur Singh

*Administration Service

Environmental Service

Medical Service

Engineering Service

Economy and Audit Services*
Dr Manmohan Singh

*Research

Social Service     *
Bhagat Puran Singh

*Education Service  

Heritage and Preservation Services

Art Craft and Music

Travel and.Logistic serviced*


It will help in inheritance of Sikh Culture and values.
Hope to mentioned all core services.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## swarn bains

Nawab Kapoor singh. Who took over the command of sikhs after banda bahadur and he led the sikhs agains Ahmad shah abdali and he is the cause of creating sikh misils and that led to creating sikh kingdom of Maharaj Ranjit singh.


----------



## Sikhilove1

Kurious Kaur said:


> Considering we pride ourselves on our equality, I find it very disappointing only one Sikh woman has been mentioned so far, considering the massive sacrifices women have made and their contribution also being great. But no matter, I'll add my own:
> 
> 1) *Mata Khivi Ji* - even written about in the SGGS, she started the institution of langar, and welcomed anyone and everyone with absolutely no exceptions into her darbar, and never complained. Something we should all be aiming for
> 2) *Mai Bhago Ji -* leading back the chali mukhte, becoming a bodyguard of Guru Gobind Singh Ji, being a massive inspiration to women everywhere, and a true sant siphai
> 3) *Mata Gujri Ji* - The wife of one guru, themother of another and the grandmother of the char sahibzaade. She was with the two younger sahbizaade before their martydom and a source of strength for them. She did everything she could to protect them and led by example.
> 4)* Rani Sada Kaur* - the mother in law of Maharaja Ranjit Singh. She fought by his side in battle, she advised on battle plans and she had strong diplomatic skills. I would say that a fair amount of the building up of the Sikh empire can be attributed to her.
> 5) *Mata Susheel Kaur* = the wife of Banda Singh Bahadur. She too fought by his side in battle, encouraged him to follow his Sikhi and be the sant sipahi he was. She was a strength to all those around her, tp her very last days, where she never gave up her faith despite having Sikhs tortured in front of her, having her baby killed in front of her and wearing a necklace of her baby's limbs.
> 
> I have named but a few of the great women of Sikhism, who have contributed so much, influenced so many and yet and credited by so few. I hope others can add to it. I apologise if I've made any mistakes.


Haha I loved this. Very very true.


----------

